# 1UP USA Equip-D bike rack review



## mrkkbb (Aug 30, 2020)

$729? Wow that is not affordable.


----------



## pbrig (Apr 25, 2019)

If racks get any more expensive it will soon make more sense to buy a used pickup and throw the bikes in the bed.


----------



## Steve53 (Oct 14, 2019)

750 for a bike rack- Yikes seriously. Quality is top notch but I just bought this MaxxHaul 50027 Hitch Mount Platform Style 2-Bike Rack from amazon for 90.00 bucks.


----------



## Matt38 (Oct 18, 2019)

Hope you didn't spend too much on your bikes....they'll certainly be worth alot less when they're skittering across the highway after your rack breaks!


----------



## sunderland56 (Aug 27, 2009)

One advantage you don't mention: works for road bikes (most MTB racks don't).

Also, you can shift a bike backwards or forwards a few inches and still have it securely attached. So, if you do have pedal interference, you can fix it by shifting the bikes a bit.


----------



## winsail (Dec 27, 2007)

For those with a 60k SUV and a 10K bike this looks like a bargain and is definitely a pretty piece of eye candy. For the rest of us. Thule T2 or Monorail By Rocky Mounts leaves us enough money to upgrade our bike.


----------



## michael9218 (Dec 17, 2006)

I've owned one for about 10 years. This rack is indestructible! The quality is unbelievable. Works with any type of bike with tires (fendered bikes probably won't work). Pricey, but you do get what you pay for. Also note that the single rack starts at $319.


----------



## Bart2 (Jun 12, 2020)

I think its worth underlining that these racks are modular.. use the single platform when biking solo. Add a second or third add-on when going out with the fam. Want to configure for roof? buy the roof mount platform and the hitch attachment and have flexibility. I dont know of any other rack that has such flexibility and customization options.


----------



## daniel10 (Jun 13, 2020)

What is weight of the components in the single, add on , double, etc ? Thank You


----------



## Arctic601 (Jul 28, 2015)

I feel it should have been mentioned this is made in the USA, the other racks people are mentioning for the most part are not US made.


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

Arctic601 said:


> I feel it should have been mentioned this is made in the USA, the other racks people are mentioning for the most part are not US made.


late to the party, but this comment nails it.

Ive had mine for years, its top notch...!


----------



## Roge (May 5, 2017)

Think of a 1Up as an investment that will be the last rack you buy. I had a Yakima HoldUp that almost wore out after eight years. I’ve had a 1Up for three years and there’s no comparison in quality. Plus you can order any single replacement part if needed.


----------



## Stanceslao (Nov 5, 2021)

michael9218 said:


> I've owned one for about 10 years. This rack is indestructible! The quality is unbelievable. Works with any type of bike with tires (fendered bikes probably won't work). Pricey, but you do get what you pay for. Also note that the *single rack starts at $319**.*


I know this is an old thread, but I didn't want to start a new one, and this thread has lots of pics ...

It's now $499

Anyhow, I just returned my Quick rack double because it was heavy and I intent to use it on 2 vehicles. 

I decided to get the single and 1.25" version as it is the lightest of the bunch.

Now comes my question to those using this rack and live in salty and beach areas... does the aluminum degrade, like it develops white powdery stuff? 

Thanks


----------

